# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Calendrier et JTextField

## aljessy

Bonjour j'ai besoin d'un calendrier que je peux intgrer dans une fenetre de type popup qui apparait ds ke l'on clique sur un bouton et dont le choix d'une des dates du calendrier une fois qu'on a cliquer dessus s'affiche dans la zone de texte prvue a cet effet

----------


## Stessy

JCalendar

http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/

----------


## aljessy

Je l'ai fais mais vu que j'ai dj dans un formulaire un JTexField dans lequel je voudrais inserer un date et un bouton qui  est senser appeler le calendrier. Je n'y arrive pas

----------


## Stessy

Et pourquoi ne pas utiliser un JDialog qui contiendrait le calendrier.

Catcher l'event sur le bouton qui ouvre le JDialog qui contient le calendrier en lui passant en paramtre le composant parent.

Je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que vous voulez car il existe dj un bouton dans JCalendar qui ouvre un calendrier lorsqu'on clique dessus.

----------


## aljessy

le textfield qui doit recevoir la date se trouve dans une fenetre qui tend un jdialog. je veux bien utiliser un JDialog qui contient le calendrier et c'est la que je bloque.

----------


## sinok

Supprimez votre textfield, remplacez le par un JCalendar. Ce sera moins long  coder que ce que vous cherchez  faire avec un JDialog.

----------


## Stessy

Je me demande si vous ne vous compliquez pas la vie.

Pourquoi utiliser un JTextField alors que vous avez un JDateChooser dans le JCalendar.



```
JDateChooser dateChooser = new JDateChooser("dd-MM-yyyy","##-##-####","-");
```


Cela vous donne un JTextField avec un bouton  cot pour afficher le calendrier.

Et si par exemple vous souhaitez que votre JTextField ne soit pas editable, pour que l'utilisateur soit oblig d'utiliser le calendrier pour choisir une date, alors vous pouvez utiliser le JTextFieldDateEditor



```
 JTextFieldDateEditor dateEditor = (JTextFieldDateEditor)dateChooser.getDateEditor();
```


et ensuite


```
dateEditor.setEditable(false);
```

----------


## aljessy

Merci les gar ca marche

----------


## Filature

> Je me demande si vous ne vous compliquez pas la vie.
> 
> Pourquoi utiliser un JTextField alors que vous avez un JDateChooser dans le JCalendar.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> JDateChooser dateChooser = new JDateChooser("dd-MM-yyyy","##-##-####","-");
> ```
> ...





ca ne marche pas pour moi je n'arrive pas a recuper la valeur de la date et le type ("dd-MM-yyyy","##-##-####","-"); n'est pas accepeter

----------

